# White Marlin 6/25



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Headed out Looking for Hoo yesterday aboard Harveys 26'cc. Found Blue Water and a nice weedline southwest of the Elbow picked up a Barracuda ,15 small Dolphin and a White, it gave us a couple of nice jumps, had agreat timew/ Harvey,Roy,Randy and Brian. The Marlin ate a Williamson skirted Ballyhoo @ 8 knts. What a blast! Revived fish swam away fine.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good fish and cool pics


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like a great time! :clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

EXCELLENT fish & pics!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats. Any time you catch a billfish, consider your trip outstanding! (I know I would trade a boat load of wahoo and dolphin for one billfish!) Great pics!!!!

Great day on the water, and thanks for the report. It's nice to know there's still some blue water close in.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch. Congrats on your released white.:bowdown


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice job on the ******. It really looked rough out there LOL.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see someone is getting out there and catching some billfish!! I'm having to work this week :banghead:banghead

Nice catch and great pics!!!

Thanks


----------



## Etrain (Nov 28, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats:bowdown::bowdown


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope the Everol guys don't look to closely at your first pic. I just can't understand how you caught that fish without carbon fiber drag washers made by ferrarri!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very Nice!

MScontender


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pics and congrats on a nice catch & release!!:takephoto:bowdown:clap


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Wrighttackle...very funny...people seemed to miss that joke!

This is a perfect example of not needing a big sportfish and 40k worth of reels to get out and catch a billfish. Any day you catch a billfish isa fine one indeed...great photos guys...congrats.


----------

